# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Behandlung fuer 30 Bath

## Greenhorn

Mit *starken Schmerzen* und deutlich fuehlbaren "Knoten" ging meine Frau ins Tschangwat-Krankenhaus.
Die Behandlung auf der 30-Bath-Basis wurde damit abgeschlossen, indem ihr ganz normale Schmerztabletten(Tiffy) und sonstige nicht weiter erlaeuterte bunte Tabletten ausgehaendigt wurden und Roentgen verweigert wurde.
In einem grossen Privat-Krankenhaus wurde nach umgehender Untersuchung die operative Entfernung und weitere Untersuchung der Zysten dringend angeraten. Nach der Entfernung (bis zur Groesse des ersten Daumengliedes), wurde festgestellt, es handelt sich *nicht* um boesartige Geschwuere.
Bereits 6-7 Tage nach der OP war meine Frau wieder *schmerzfrei*.
Gesamtkosten etwa 30.000 TB.
Auch aus meinem thailaendischen Bekanntenkreis habe ich keine positiven Fallschilderungen bis heute gehoert.
 ::

----------


## schiene

Gibt es denn Infos was die "30 Bath Versicherung" für Leistungen laut Gesetz beinhaltet und welche Ansprüche die Thais(das Wissen vorausgesetzt)geltend machen können???

----------


## Greenhorn

> Gibt es denn Infos was die "30 Bath Versicherung" für Leistungen laut Gesetz beinhaltet und welche Ansprüche die Thais(das Wissen vorausgesetzt)geltend machen können???


Ich habe mal gesucht. Aber wie ich mir bereits dachte, ist eine konkrete Aussage dazu nicht zu finden. Denke das ist auch nicht gewollt. 
Das Ganze war von Anfang an nie richtig finanziell ausgestattet.
Es faengt damit an, wie die Massen von Patienten von zwei jungen Aerzten (die aussehen, als kaemen sie gerade von der High-school) durchgeschleusst werden.
Natuerlich gibt es immer wieder mal eine herzzerreissende Geschichte, wie jemand gerettet wurde, der ohne die soziale Leistung haette sterben muessen. Aber dies sind die grossen Ausnahmen. Bleibt die Frage, ob man auch hier beeinflusen kann, ob man zur Ausnahme wird!
Gute Aerzte machen ihre private Klinik auf.
Die burmesischen Fremdarbeiter zahlen fuer die Theilnahme an dieser Versorgung *jaehrlich* etwa 1.600 TB, egal ob sie krank werden oder nicht. Also wie ein Versicherungsbeitrag. Die 30TB werden dann pro Krankheitsfall gezahlt.

----------


## Daniel Sun

So wie ich das verstanden habe, handelt es sich bei den 30 THB um eine Art Praxixsgebühr. Man bekommt dafür natürlich nur eine "Grundversorgung". Also wer wirklich Krank ist, dem wird diese 30 THB Versicherung nicht viel bringen.

----------


## Greenhorn

> So wie ich das verstanden habe, handelt es sich bei den 30 THB um eine Art Praxixsgebühr. Man bekommt dafür natürlich nur eine "Grundversorgung". Also wer wirklich Krank ist, dem wird diese 30 THB Versicherung nicht viel bringen.


Es ist keine Versicherung im eigentlichen Sinne. Es ist eine fast freie Heilfuersorge des Staates fuer alle*, bei Zahlung von 30TB pro Krankheitsfall.

*ob es hier eine Einschraenkung gibt, z.B. "Armut"/Beduerftigkeit ist mir nicht bekannt.

----------


## Daniel Sun

So war es auch von mir gemeint, Greenhorn. Keine Versicherung im eigentlichen Sinne, sonder eher eine Art von Praxisgebühr.

----------


## pit

Die 30 Baht-Lösung wurde unter Zeiten Thaksins eingeführt. Diese sollte z.B. einem armen Thai eine Behandlung in einem staatlichen Krankenhaus ermöglichen (nur da!). Normalerweise ist für die Einweisung in ein solches Krankenhaus (zumindest auf dem Lande, wo es vielleicht alle 50 - 100 km ein Krankenhaus gibt) ein Gutachten des örtlichen Arztes notwendig. Dieser entscheidet dann darüber, ob der 30 Baht Patient besser zu Hause stirbt, oder im Krankenhaus.

In Bangkok z.B. kann man direkt zu einem dieser Krankenhäuser gehen, ohne vorher den "Vertrauensarzt" gesehen zu haben!

Meine Schwägerin ist auf diese Weise im Frühjahr verstorben. Erst Arzt in Naku -> Eiweisung nach Kauwong -> Verlegung nach Kalasin -> zurück nach Kauwong -> ab nach Hause und 3 Tage später ..!

Man kann nichts verlangen für diese 30 Baht. Die Lösung als solche ist auch schon wieder in Diskussion, natürlich, denn sie war als Wahlgeschenk von Thaksin eingeführt worden!

Eine Hilfe ist es definitiv NICHT!

Gruß Pit

----------


## pit

Entschuldigung, das habe ich vergessen:




> Die Behandlung auf der 30-Bath-Basis wurde damit abgeschlossen, indem ihr ganz normale Schmerztabletten(Tiffy) und sonstige nicht weiter erlaeuterte bunte Tabletten ausgehaendigt wurden und Roentgen verweigert wurde.


eine Tiffy Tablette hat 500 mg Paracetamol. Ist damit wirklich nur eine Tablette, um Schmerzen rein zu betäuben! Wobei noch zu unterscheiden ist zwischen "Tiffy Day" und "Tiffy Full". Den 4rer Pack kann man fast überall für 15 Baht frei kaufen!

Gruß Pit
(verzichte auch hier auf das Prost!)

----------


## Greenhorn

Das mit dem "Vertrauensarzt" ist mir so nicht bekannt. 
Die "30-Bath-Regelung" gilt fuer das gesamte staatliche Gesundheitssystem.
Angefangen bei der "Anamai" ueber Amphoer-, Changwat- und Zentral-Krankenhaus. 
Wie gesagt, von einer Einweisung ueber einen Vertrauensarzt, der ja dann nur bei der Anamai sitzen koennte, habe ich noch nicht gehoert.
Eines sollte man doch etwas herausnehmen und hervorheben, alle erhalten auch bei Erkrankungen wie Malaria, Dengue, Schlangenbissen ... freie Behandlung, und da kann Thailand sehr gute Erfolge vorzeigen.

----------


## pit

> Das mit dem "Vertrauensarzt" ist mir so nicht bekannt.


Du hast schon Recht! Deswegen hatte ich diesen Begriff auch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt! Auf dem Land ist auf jeden Fall erstmal ne Vorsprache beim örtlichen Arzt notwendig. Zumal das nächste Krankenhaus möglicherweise 70 km weit weg liegt.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## isaanfan

> Auf dem Land ist *auf jeden Fall* erstmal ne Vorsprache beim örtlichen Arzt notwendig.


Nein! 
Meine Familie wohnt auch auf dem Land und fährt jedesmal *direkt* zum KKH.

isaanfan

----------

Meiner Meinung nach muss man zuerst in das KKH, welchem man zugeteilt wurde und der Arzt macht dann eine eventuelle Überweisung in eine andere Klinik.

----------


## pit

Phommel,

so richtig werden wir Langnasen wohl auch nicht in die Feinheiten kommen. Eines steht fest, für Taxi, Bus o.ä. hat der Patient ein vielfaches abgedrückt, bevor er seine 30 Baht dem Arzt oder Krankenhaus überreichen darf!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## isaanfan

@phommel

Richtig!

isaanfan

----------


## Greenhorn

Im staatlichen Krankenhaus werden erstmal alle bei einer Art praktischer Arzt vorstellig. Ausnahme Zahnbehandlung, die gehen nach der Anmeldung direkt in die Fachabteilung.
Der "prakt.Arzt" schliesst die Behandlung ab (z.B. Verschreibung von Medikamenten)oder ueberweisst in eine Fachabteilung (z.B. Verbinden, stat.Aufnahme, OP).
Ist eine Behandlung in dem Krankenhaus nicht moeglich, wird an ein anderes *staatliches Krankenhaus* weitergeleitet.(der Begriff "Klinik" ist dabei irrefuehrend, da er im Allgemeinen fuer private Einrichtungen benutzt wird.)
Eine Behandlung kann sich somit zwischen 100 TB und aber auch ueber 100.000 TB bewegen.
Die Unterbringung in Einzelbettzimmern muss selbst bezahlt werden.
Der Rest ist dann mit den 30 TB abgedeckt.
Wie schon von vielen dargestellt, kann keiner auf einen Anspruch pochen. Man muss durch das Nadeloer "prakt. Arzt" durch. Der (meist sehr schlecht ausgebildet;3-4 Jahre[?]Studium) endscheidet ueber den Fortgang/Abschluss der Behandlung.

----------

> Phommel,
> 
> so richtig werden wir Langnasen wohl auch nicht in die Feinheiten kommen. Eines steht fest, für Taxi, Bus o.ä. hat der Patient ein vielfaches abgedrückt, bevor er seine 30 Baht dem Arzt oder Krankenhaus überreichen darf!
> 
> Gruß Pit


Dass man gleich ins Hospital fährt wird auch in anderen Ländern für normal betrachtet.
Der Arzt um die Ecke wird igoriert.
Mitunter ein Grund weshalb die Kassenprämien in Europa explodieren.
Wegen jedem Wehwehchen sitzen sie in die Notfallaufnahme. 

Aber so was darf man ja nicht schreiben geschweige laut sagen.
Man landet sonst sofort in der Ecke des Schnäuzigen.

----------


## schiene

> [
> Dass man gleich ins Hospital fährt wird auch in anderen Ländern für normal betrachtet.
> Der Arzt um die Ecke wird igoriert.
> Mitunter ein Grund weshalb die Kassenprämien in Europa explodieren.
> Wegen jedem Wehwehchen sitzen sie in die Notfallaufnahme. 
> 
> Aber so was darf man ja nicht schreiben geschweige laut sagen.
> Man landet sonst sofort in der Ecke des Schnäuzigen.



Warum sollte man das nicht sagen dürfen?
Was mich stört sind die notorischen Krankmacher.Ich gewinne jede Wette auf Arbeit da ich vom Datum her fast immer richtig tippe wann ein Kollege/in krank macht.Trefferquote liegt bei 80%
Das sind aber auch die welche immer über alles und jeden schimpfen.

----------


## pit

Ich hab da einen meiner Meinung nach guten Artikel gefunden, der das Thema umfassend beschreibt. Ist zwar in Englisch und aus 2005, macht aber doch den alten Hasen nichts aus!

http://www.chiangmainews.com/ecmn/viewfa.php?id=953

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Einen Arzt um die Ecke gibt es in den Doerfern nicht. In den groesseren Doerfern gibt es die "Anamai's". Die "Aerzte" dort sind nur fuer eine gewisse Grundversorgung zustaendig. Dies spiegelt sich in ihrer Ausbildung und ihrer Ausstattung mit Geraetschaften und Medikamenten wieder. Mit Ohrenschmerzen muss man schon ins Amphoer-Krankenhaus.
Die 'Aerzte um die Ecke" in den Staedten sind alle private Aerzte, die sichihre Dienstleistung natuerlich angemessen Bezahlen lassen. Da ist nichts mit "30 Bath".

@pit
den Artikel halte ich, trotz Englisch, fuer sehr insormativ.

Habe daraus auch gelernt, der Grundvater des sozialen Systems in Thailand war ja gar nicht der abgesetzte MP. 
Das System ist eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, man muesste nur eine andere Aufteilung der Mittel vorsehen und eine OrganisationsUntersuchung der Personalstruktur waere auch sinnvoll.
Hoechst interessant finde ich die Aussage, dass man die Leute zum Abschluss von privaten Versicherungen bringen wollte.
Ich suche nur noch nach der Antwort, wer Nutznieser von dieser Idee ist?!?  ::

----------

> ...Abschluss von privaten Versicherungen...
> Ich suche nur noch nach der Antwort, wer Nutznieser von dieser Idee ist?!?


Schon gefunden.   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Also ist schon ein Ding. Man packt etwas schoen ein, wie ein Geschenk, .... dann laesst man die Werbetrommel laufen, und am Ende hat der Hauptaktionaer der Versicherungen ein Haufen Geld verdient.
Wieviel das ist, kann man nur abschaetzen, wenn man die Versicherungen hier kennt.
Grundsaetzlich wird versucht eine "kapitalisierende" *Kranken*versicherung zu verkaufen. Laufzeit 15 Jahre(+/-).
Das Eintrittsalter ist nicht festgeschriebn, alle 5 Jahre erhoehen sich die Beitraege (Achtung steht nur in dem ganz,ganz klein geschriebenen, da wo der Thai schon lange Kopfschmerzen hat). Die Standardversicherung deckt eigentlich nur stationaere Behandlungen ab. Zahnbehandlung gibt es nicht. Ab 65/70 Jahre ist das Risiko zu gross und man wird nicht mehr versichert.  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Gestern kam die Meldung im Fernsehen, private Krankenversicherungen uebernehmen jetzt auch fuer einen Jahresmehrbetrag von rund 4000 TBdie Krankenversicherung fuer uebr 65-jaehrige.
 ::  

.. aber nur bis sie 70 Jahre alt werden, danach.....  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Greenhorn; danach nimmst Du in Thailand eine leere Konservendose (für die Asche), wäscht Dir die Füße (Schweißfüße verbreiten üblen Geruch beim Verbrennen) und gehst ins nächste Wat zur Verbrennung.   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Greenhorn; danach nimmst Du in Thailand eine leere Konservendose (für die Asche), wäscht Dir die Füße (Schweißfüße verbreiten üblen Geruch beim Verbrennen) und gehst ins nächste Wat zur Verbrennung.


Jetzt verstehe ich endlich warum ueberall die Schornsteine so hoch sind.    ::  
Damit es keinen Streit unter den Erben gibt, sollte man sich auch schon die Goldzaehne rausbrechen.
Wie heisst es doch so schoen, mit warmen Haenden gibt's sich leichter, als mit zu heissen oder wie...??  ::

----------

> Gestern kam die Meldung im Fernsehen, private Krankenversicherungen uebernehmen jetzt auch fuer einen Jahresmehrbetrag von rund 4000 TBdie Krankenversicherung fuer uebr 65-jaehrige.
>  
> 
> .. aber nur bis sie 70 Jahre alt werden, danach.....


Schön, aber nicht wenn du ein Geburtsgebrechen hast............
Die will keiner. Da kannst auch 30 Jahre jünger sein als das Alterslimit.

----------


## pit

> Schön, aber nicht wenn du ein Geburtsgebrechen hast............
> Die will keiner. Da kannst auch 30 Jahre jünger sein als das Alterslimit.


Phommel,
das ist doch in DE nicht anders. Wenn Du z.B. in eine private Versicherung wechseln möchtest, wird meist ab nem bestimmten Alter ein Gesundheitszeugnis verlangt. Vorerkrankungen werden dann von den Versicherungsleistungen ausgeschlossen!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------

> ...das ist doch in DE nicht anders. Wenn Du z.B. in eine private Versicherung wechseln möchtest, wird meist ab nem bestimmten Alter ein Gesundheitszeugnis verlangt. Vorerkrankungen werden dann von den Versicherungsleistungen ausgeschlossen!...


Nee, Pit, das stimmt nicht mehr.

Zitat:
"_Zum 1. Januar 2009 hat die private Krankenversicherung (PKV) den Basistarif eingeführt. Der Basistarif ist ein Sozialtarif der PKV ohne Gesundheitsprüfung, bei dem die Leistungen durch den Gesetzgeber vorgegeben sind. Für den Basistarif der PKV gilt zudem ein Annahmezwang.
Die Gesundheitsreform hat auch für die private Krankenversicherung (PKV) Änderungen mit sich gebracht. Darunter stellt die Einführung des Basistarifs die wesentliche Neuerung für die PKV dar.

Jedes PKV-Unternehmen wird dazu verpflichtet, einen Basistarif (auch für Beamte) einzuführen. Für diesen Tarif besteht dann Annahmezwang. Zu diesem Kontrahierungszwang ist der Versicherer dann nicht verpflichtet, wenn der Versicherer einen bestehenden Vertrag schon einmal wegen Drohung oder arglistiger Täuschung angefochten hat oder wegen arglistiger Verletzung der vorvertraglichen Anzeigepflicht zurückgetreten ist.

Die Leistungen des Basistarifs werden vom Gesetzgeber festgelegt und orientieren sich an den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen..._"

http://www.cecu.de/basistarif-private-k ... erung.html

----------


## pit

Monta,

danke für den Text. War mir unbekannt. Aber bin ja auch nun schon ne Weile raus, sodass manche meiner Informationen durchaus veraltet sein können.

 ::  
Gruß Pit
und danke

----------


## Greenhorn

Ein Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung.
Patient geht mit Herzrasen und allgemeinem Unwohlsein zur Behandlung ins Krankenhaus (Changwat). Dort wird ein EKG gemacht. Diagnose : ein- oder auch schon mehrmaliger Herzinfarkt.
Ein Geraet fuer ein Belastungs-EKG ist *nicht* vorhanden.
Dafuer muss eine Ueberweisung zu einem staatlichen Krankenhaus in der Naehe (hier 300 km) erfolgen. Die Kosten dort betrugen inkl. Blutuntersuchung (ohne Transport) rund 9.000 TB. Dieser Betrag muss von dem untergeordneten Krankenhaus erstattet werden. Dort stehen aber weniger als 2.000 TB/a/Person zur Verfuegung.
Somit besteht dort keine grosse Bereitschaft zur Ueberweisung.
Behandlung mit Medikamenten , kommt billiger.
Ach so, Diagnose im uebergeordneten Krankenhaus: leichte Herzrythmusstoerungen mit beginnender (noch sehr niedrigen Wert) Altersdiabetes.
Lediglich die Anzahl der taeglich einzunehmenden Tabletten waren gleich.  ::  
Somit wird aus desem Beispiel mehr verstaendlich, warum viele sich genoetigt sehen, eine private Krankenversicherung abzuschliessen.
 ::  
p.s.: hoffe habe auch die richtigen Fachausdruecke aus dem thailaendischen uebersetzt, bin auf diesem Gebiet noch nicht so bewandert.

----------


## Enrico

Also, entschuldigt das ich nun die alten Dinger immer wieder raus krame, ich gestehe: Es macht mir wieder Spass, seit ich nicht mehr nur noch Fehler flicken muss hier.

Mal so meine Erfahrung des letzten Jahres bei einem wirklichen ernsten Fall, wie bei dem Schlaganfällen meines Schwiegervaters. Mit Abstand siehst man gewisse Dinge immer etwas realistischer. Auch er hatte ja nur diese einfache Versicherung plus einer kleinen Zusatzversicherung. Ich kann nicht behaupten, das er weder in dem kleinen Hospiz in Khong, noch in dem größeren in Korat schlecht, oder nicht so richtig behandelt wurde. Ich kann behaupten das er so behandelt wurde wie es leider dem Personal und der Klinik möglich war. 

Zu wenig Personal, veraltete Geräte, diverse Einmalsachen die mehrfach verwendet werden "mussten". Zu große Bettensäle, das Personal wusste nicht wo es anfangen soll noch wo es enden soll. Also das war die normale Station. Kommen wir jetzt mal zur Aufnahme, bei uns Notaufnahme. Da fehlte es an nix, teils mehr Geräte vorhanden als in mancher Klinik bei uns. Die viel zu kleine Intensivstation, perfekt, besser kann man es nicht machen, besser als was ich hier so sehe.

Aber kommen wir zu dem Unterschied den wir immer beobachten, den auch ich beobachtete und es heute aber mit ganz anderen Augen sehe, wenn es mir wieder durch den Kopp geht. Und das geht es mir oft, denn das ganze ging mich letztes Jahr sehr an die Nieren und ist unter anderem der Grund das ich nicht mehr rauche.

Aber kommen wir zu den Unterschied. 

Heute muss ich so im nach hinein sagen, es wurde alles getan Vatern so schnell wie möglich zu versorgen. Und auch trotz der unwegsamen Wege, der weiten Entfernungen und dem sonstigen drum her rum in Thailand waren sie sehr flott! Es wurde sofort entschieden: ab nach Korat. In der Notaufnahme, dort sah ich ihn als erstes mit dem von jetzt auf gleich veränderten Zustand, wurde alles für ihn getan. Alles erdenkliche um den Schaden so klein wie möglich zu halten, was ja auch beim ersten Schlaganfall gelang. Der Zweite erfolgte weil er wieder zu schnell nach Hause wollte, aber setzt dich da mal durch. Aber da kam es zu einem selektieren. Hat Chancen, hat keine. Sie mussten es, mangels der guten Plätze und natürlich auch der Wirtschaftlichkeit. Letztes Jahr war ich mir noch Sicher, hätte man ihn gleich auf die Intensiv gebracht, hätte er ne Chance gehabt. Völliger Quatsch. Das Krankenhaus hatte voll und ganz richtig entschieden, zu viele Organe hatten versagt, das wäre nicht mehr besser geworden. Auch als ich einen für mich sehr guten Arzt fragte wegen BKK und so weiter, ich kann alles bezahlen, meinte er für mich ehrlich: Wir können alles einleiten, aber ... und schüttelte mit dem Kopf und lächelte ehrlich dabei.

Also alles in allem, mit nun fast einem Jahr Abstand: Es wurde erst mal niemand besser oder schlechter behandelt, auch wenn die Angehörigen mit noch so viel Zetteln fuchtelten. Es war den Ärzten egal.

Gut, in so einem Hightech Krankenhaus hätte er vielleicht statt 3 Monate noch 6 Monate an den Maschinen gehangen, bezweifle aber das er das so je gewollt hätte.

----------

